# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Стишки

## Vanya

*"большие!" глядя на Оксану
внезапно произносит Петр
Оксана мысленно согласна
а устно спрашивает "кто?"

Иисус всем пишет эсэмэски
"ребята вечером ко мне!
нас Леонардо нарисует
оденьтесь только победней"

любимый взял меня за локоть
подвёл к окну и показал
всё то чего я не увижу
вовеки если не заткнусь

в одной из средних школ девчонки
насиловали физрука
из года в год терпел он это
но заявлений не писал

веселые деньки в дурдоме
прошли их больше не вернуть
и лишь илья из ностальгии
несмело мочится в ладонь

маршрутка обгоняя транспорт
несется к станции метро
в ней сто семнадцать пассажиров
срослись в единый организм

я заминировал качели
зарыл в песочнице тротил
и стали взрослыми ребята
и разлетелись кто куда

олег работает как лошадь
чтоб за минеты заплатить
оксана сыта протеином
купила шубу и авто

на полустанке полумесяц
глядел в окно и видел как
в полупустом полувагоне
томился полупроводник

о подозрительных предметах
я машинисту сообщил
два бильбоке одна клепсидра
жабо спирограф и бювар

я познакомился на сайте
с небритым толстым мужиком
пришел на встречу там блондинка
обмана полон этот мир* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

